# 2nd pregnancy after previous IUGR.....



## alocin22

My first daughter was born with severe IUGR weighing a tiny 3lb 15oz at 38 weeks. I am currently being consultant led and it was agreed that I would be scanned every 4 weeks from my 20 week scan. At the 1st growth scan at 24 weeks they for some reason changed this to every 2 weeks. I questioned the reason why at the time and they just said to keep a closer eye on me but that there was nothing showing cause for concern. I have had my 2nd scan now at 25+5 and baby is showing to be on the 17th Centile line. Can't help but to start to worry. 
Just wondered if anyone else was going through a similar situation. Xx


----------



## vermeil

hello!

My first son was also severe IUGR - at 27 weeks he was 1-2 %, with the weight of a 22 weeker. They decided to do a c section since he was no longer getting any bloodflow; he weighed 1lb4oz at birth. He had a rough start (see sig) but he just turned 3 and is doing GREAT.

I'm pregnant with number 2 and they`re watching me like a hawk. I'm on aspirin, daily heparin injections and blood pressure monitoring with a home machine. I'm only 13 weeks so I don`t know what my scan schedule will be yet. But I'm confident it won`t happen again - I've lost lots of weight, eat much healthier and monitored closely :hugs:


----------



## alocin22

Ah wow bless him, that was tiny. That must have been awful at the time. It's surprising how well they thrive once they are born. 

All of the scans I had with my DD were not very accurate for her measurement, she was predicted to be about 5 1/2lbs at birth and I think had they known she was so small they would not have left her for so long inside. Although saying that they couldn't see any issues with the cord and all blood flow etc seemed to be fine. 
I am currently taking an aspirin a day, although I wasn't advised to take it until late in my pregnancy, so just hoping it does some good. 

Really hope you cook to full term this time. Xx


----------



## lalos 30

i was scanned every 2 weeks with my son also due to iugr in previous pregnancy i think they just want to keep a close eye on things im sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## littleone2010

I had my daughter at 40 weeks, she was 5lb 8oz and suspected iugr. We had no idea she was small until she popped out, she was very healthy though thank goodness. There was no concern for her size while I was pregnant. 
This time, I'm on daily aspirin since 16 weeks and I'll be taking them until 37 weeks. I'm also on iron tablets as my iron was low this and last time. I had a growth scan at 30 weeks and she was on 50th centile I have another one in a week to check how much he's growing at 34 weeks. I'm nervous they are going to say her growth has stalled but I'm trying to remain positive. It also makes me nervous that scans are not too reliable. I hope this time it will be different for all of us!! Please keep us updated, I'll update next Monday after my next growth scan :hugs: xxx


----------



## nicksi27

Hello i lost my first baby at 20 weeks due to IUGR caused by placental problems. I took aspirin through my next pregnancy and like you had regular scans and doppler scans to check blood flow and i gave birth to my ds charlie 7 weeks ago. Feel truely blessed :D i wonder if it was the aspirin which helped me this time. Are you taking aspirin? 

It sounds like you have a good plan in place and they are taking good care of you. I know pregnancy after previous IUGR is scary but you will get there. Good luck xx

Ps i had scans after 34 weeks because i developed excess fluid ...i was like a house end lol. Baby was born a healthy 7lb10 at 38 weeks exactly


----------



## alocin22

Littleone2010 - Glad your daughter was all ok :) Being on the 50th Centile is hopefully a good sign. Hope the scan all goes ok. Not long now. Xxx

Nicksi27 - I am so sorry for your loss :( that must have been so hard. 
Charlie looks adorable :) so glad your 2nd went well. It is so scary the 2nd time around. I just find it hard to stay positive sometimes. 
I am taking an aspirin a day, although they didn't start me on it until quite late at about 22 weeks so we are hoping it helps a little. Xx


----------



## littleone2010

Hi all, I thought I would update, I had my growth scan yesterday. At 30 weeks she was 3lb 3oz.
Yesterday at 34 weeks she was estimated 4lbs 11oz and just below 50th centile. I'm not having anymore scans now as they think she is growing fine this time but I'm still worried growth might stop or something? I'm released from consultant led care too, now just seeing my mw.. Pregnancy is such a worrying time!


----------



## alocin22

littleone2010 said:


> Hi all, I thought I would update, I had my growth scan yesterday. At 30 weeks she was 3lb 3oz.
> Yesterday at 34 weeks she was estimated 4lbs 11oz and just below 50th centile. I'm not having anymore scans now as they think she is growing fine this time but I'm still worried growth might stop or something? I'm released from consultant led care too, now just seeing my mw.. Pregnancy is such a worrying time!

That's fantastic news :) I think I would be the same, so hard not to worry. At least now you know she is a half decent size already. Lets hope she carries on growing for you. 

Thursday can't come soon enough for me!!!! Can't help but worry all the time :( has even crossed my mind that I should just opt for a c-section rather than the vbac!!! Hormones!!!!! Driving me mad!!!! Lol.


----------



## littleone2010

Thanks hun :hugs: do let me know how you get on! Its pregnancy and hormones and everything else! makes things so difficult to deal with. I think you should do whatever you think is best hun. Go with your instincts. I was sure that my first baby wasn't growing at the end, I tried to raise it with the gp but age kept going on that my bump was sizeable and no need to worry.. This time I'm going totally with what I feel xxxx


----------



## alocin22

Wel all seems to be going just fine. LO seems to have had a growth spurt.... Or could be scan measurements out!!!! It's now showing as baby weighs 2lb5oz and is currently on the 43rd centile :) 
Going back now in 4 weeks for another scan. To try and stay relaxed is the plan. Am hoping all the worry is nearly over. X


----------

